# 38-55 Schwinn Lightweight ads and pics wanted



## rollfaster

I’ve got a little project up my sleeve, and I need catalog pics and original advertising for these models: Paramount, Superior, Continental and New World between the years of 38-55. Anything related to bikes and equipment( hubs, brakes, bars and seats etc). Thanks so much, appreciate it.


----------



## rollfaster

Anyone... @HARPO @cyclingday @SirMike1983


----------



## HARPO

rollfaster said:


> Anyone... @HARPO @cyclingday @SirMike1983



I wish I had some ads or calendar pages in those years but I don’t so sorry


----------



## cyclingday

Do you want them posted here?


----------



## Miq

The places I go to find New World ads are the Waterfordbikes site, Grobbel and the Findley site.  This 1941 Catalog pic was really useful that came from here: Bikeforums





You need to be really careful trusting the dates on the different sites. They have conflicting years for the same catalogs.


----------



## rollfaster

cyclingday said:


> Do you want them posted here?



Yes Marty.


----------



## bikemonkey

There are pics online, but if they are not the quality you need I have a '55 catalog -  if you want some pics from that, let me know.


----------



## Sven

Don't know if this is any help to ya
*1939*


----------



## Sven




----------



## rollfaster

@Sven those are perfect examples!!


----------



## rollfaster

@Sven those are perfect examples!!


----------



## rollfaster

@Sven those are perfect examples!!


----------



## rollfaster

Sorry about the multiple posts...


----------



## SirMike1983

I don't have any paper ads for Schwinn. I usually look at the websites posted above in this thread. Those are good resources and I would start with those. What few paper materials I have are for Raleigh bikes.


----------



## Dweber

April, 1938


----------



## cyclingday

A lot of what I have, is what’s being posted here already.
I’ll do some searching for something unusual.


----------



## Sven

Schwinn Paramount / Cecil Yates / 1940 / 6 day race comic


----------



## Sven




----------



## ccdc.1

Paramount and Superior Club Sports ad:


----------



## rollfaster

These are great guys, keep em coming!


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## rollfaster

@cyclingday these are excellent!! Thanks a bunch Marty.


----------



## GTs58

Time to sit back and relax with a good Scotch and enjoy looking at all the pages @cyclingday shared with us.


----------



## Dweber

1940?


----------



## rennfaron

@rollfaster what ever happened with this?


----------



## rollfaster

rennfaron said:


> @rollfaster what ever happened with this?



Life got in the way, hopefully this winter I’ll have more time to get this going.


----------



## s1b

A lot of good stuff so far


----------



## spokesman

ccdc.1 said:


> Paramount and Superior Club Sports ad:
> 
> View attachment 1066891



HI 

Saw your postings on Paramounts. Would you happen to have any pedals for a 1940' s Paramount Tourist


----------



## Sven

1953


----------



## Sven

More Cecil Yates


----------



## donmac70

Check this out;   









						Pre War 1940 Schwinn Catalog Paramount Auto-Cycle  | eBay
					

Rare hard to find Pre War Schwinn catalog and in near mint condition. Happy and Safe Cycling 2019! 1940 Schwinn Catalog.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## rennfaron

donmac70 said:


> Check this out;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre War 1940 Schwinn Catalog Paramount Auto-Cycle  | eBay
> 
> 
> Rare hard to find Pre War Schwinn catalog and in near mint condition. Happy and Safe Cycling 2019! 1940 Schwinn Catalog.
> 
> 
> 
> rover.ebay.com



Ya that's a good catalog. I guess someone on here saw it. Sadly for that buyer those sell for $20-30 on the right day. Here is one from February that sold. 








						1940-SCHWINN BICYCLES CATALOG / BROCHURE-AUTO CYCLE SUPER-PARAMOUNT-FULL LINE | #2057318255
					

HERE OFFERED FROM A NICE ESTATE SALE TO INCLUDE:1-ORIGINAL 1940 SCHWINN BUILT BICYCLES CATALOG HAS 23 COLOR PAGES AND INCLUDES-AUTO CYCLE SUPER DELUXE-HOLLYWOOD-ROADSTER-PARAMOUNT-CYCLE TRUCK AND OTHE




					www.worthpoint.com


----------

